# Why Red Aqua Regia ??



## spoke27 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hii My aqua regia colour Red and why can be red ? 
And I can be understanding metal type from aqua regia colour?


----------



## nickvc (Nov 17, 2010)

The material this is from?


----------



## spoke27 (Nov 17, 2010)

nickvc said:


> The material this is from?


 Material mine example.. it is metal ore...


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Nov 17, 2010)

Have you tested this with stannous?


----------



## Harold_V (Nov 18, 2010)

If you have dissolved ore, while you have a slight chance of having gold, it's highly likely you have iron in solution. 

Hoke discusses a test for iron, but you should be using stannous chloride in any case. No one should process without having the means to determine if their solution has value, or not. Learn to test---it is just as important as knowing how to refine. 

Note that if the solution shown is very high in unused acid, a test with stannous chloride may not be reliable. 

Harold


----------



## spoke27 (Nov 18, 2010)

this test only for give me idea abouth minerals... 
I am miner and living Turkey here is test very expensive.. this mineral Shape smilar Pt .Pd group And I try it and first time I see Red Aqua regia..
I want know Aqua regia colur wgat is mean ? red yellow .. or everythink But I dont found any document abouth aqua regia color merans ..
iron make red acid ?


----------



## Lou (Nov 18, 2010)

Looks like platinum.


----------



## Harold_V (Nov 18, 2010)

Lou said:


> Looks like platinum.


It does, but I'm having more than a little trouble with the idea that anyone can extract enough from ore to provide the bold display he has shown, thus my suggestion that it's iron. 
It would be interesting to hear what stannous displays. 

Harold


----------



## butcher (Nov 18, 2010)

Could be red cool aid, a lot of things can color acids, I do not trust colors of solutions as indicator as to what is dissolved, unless I am pretty sure what metal I have added, colors can be clues, but without testing your guess is as good as mine? Ore can give many colors, I agree with Harold testing with stannous or assay would give better indication, and unless there were no other metals in this Ore, or you have leached them prior to dissolving this red solution, I cannot see the rich red color coming from such a hard to dissolve noble metal as platinum, in such a pure looking state, with so many metals higher in series to dissolve first, it is a beautiful color, and the color may excite me, but I would not get high hopes without further testing. But I sure hope this proves to be a noble metal. Keep us updated with this mystery


----------



## Oz (Nov 19, 2010)

I understand Harold's hesitation but I have made some very concentrated gold and platinum solutions that look like that. The word ore makes everyone cautious as there are many mixes of elements that could combine to give that color. The thing that caught my eye is the “sticky” type residue on the sides of the beaker. Highly concentrated gold and platinum do that to me every time, they are very viscous.


----------



## Harold_V (Nov 19, 2010)

Butcher's comments are sound logic. The idea that an ore sample would yield the volume of precious metal required to yield such a powerful display isn't likely. I expect that platinum is not commonly found in abundance, so the sample would have to represent a huge amount of ore. Perhaps it does. Nothing has been mentioned in that regard. 

While I am not a geologist, I am of the opinion that base metals (such as nickel) would accompany such a deposit, so unless they have been addressed, I can imagine iron contributing greatly to the color. Otherwise it wouldn't be in the red/orange zone, but more in the green zone. 

I hope I can be proven wrong. I still say it's iron. 

Harold


----------



## Oz (Nov 19, 2010)

To be clear, my comments as to color and viscosity are based on known metals in solution. I seldom mess with ores (other than free milling gold) for all of the above reasons. Without having greater details as to the origin and concentration methods used it is a complete guess as to what it contains, the variations are near endless with ores.


----------



## spoke27 (Nov 19, 2010)

Harold_V said:


> Butcher's comments are sound logic. The idea that an ore sample would yield the volume of precious metal required to yield such a powerful display isn't likely. I expect that platinum is not commonly found in abundance, so the sample would have to represent a huge amount of ore. Perhaps it is. Nothing has been mentioned in that regard.
> 
> While I am not a geologist, I am of the opinion that base metals (such as nickel) would accompany such a deposit, so unless they have been addressed, I can imagine iron contributing greatly to the color. Otherwise it wouldn't be in the red/orange zone, but more in the green zone.
> 
> ...


they are not magnetic but I know some iron minerals also not magnetic. 
plus I send minerals picture And I also try to refine ı will look but if anyone intrest look I can send him simple.. Ty
And I try to solve with only nitric they dont afect but when I add Hcl then they are reaction and give me that colour.. And Dont say any time imposiple cuz natura very very much mistry. I belive that


----------



## lazersteve (Nov 19, 2010)

The color looks to be what I would see in dilute platinum solutions, concentrated iron solutions tend to be more orange yellow, and concentrated gold solutions that lean towards the red end of the spectrum are usually not so transparent (I can see the newspaper through his solution). When I dissolve 10-15 grams of Pt in 200 mL of AR I get a very dark blood red (think burgundy color) almost brown color that can not be seen through without a very strong light held directly up to the beaker. 

Here's a snapshot of 18 grams of 95% Pt dissolved in a few hundred milliliters of AR:







My guess, and it's just a guess, is that it is a dilute mix of several metals. Stannous and DMG tests can narrow the field of metals quickly.

Platinum would require some heating to get into the solution with AR. Platinum in ore is also found with it's sister metals and these tend to make the platinum very hard/slow to dissolve. I would be curious to hear how much heat was applied and for how long to get the color seen.

Steve


----------



## spoke27 (Nov 20, 2010)

lazersteve said:


> The color looks to be what I would see in dilute platinum solutions, concentrated iron solutions tend to be more orange yellow, and concentrated gold solutions that lean towards the red end of the spectrum are usually not so transparent (I can see the newspaper through his solution). When I dissolve 10-15 grams of Pt in 200 mL of AR I get a very dark blood red (think burgundy color) almost brown color that can not be seen through without a very strong light held directly up to the beaker.
> 
> Here's a snapshot of 18 grams of 95% Pt dissolved in a few hundred milliliters of AR:
> 
> ...


I Dont heat but it is wait 3 4 day for done.. today I add some and colur going more dark.. we will look.. And I will say everyone here


----------



## Harold_V (Nov 20, 2010)

An interesting topic, for sure. I'm really interested in the results of further tests. 

That brings to mind an experience I had early on in my refining days. A fellow that scrapped electronic things had clipped a bunch of contacts, and had dissolved a few. The solution he provided was palladium, but it had a distinct red color. In all my years of refining, I never managed to reproduce that very color, and am at a loss to this day to explain why it was the color it was. The best description that comes to mind is that of the color of mercurochrome, only a slightly more pink color. 

Harold


----------



## spoke27 (Nov 20, 2010)

this test result give me one idea İf this Not nobel metal then I can be use it for make red color Glass.. I know red colur galass making with Gold.. And soo rare.. BUt I will show everyone What is this minerals..


----------



## Oz (Nov 20, 2010)

I hate to kill your hopes but I have spent considerable time in Venice talking to the master glassblowers about the metals they used in their craft. The red glass is expensive because they cannot find a suitable replacement for the gold. I have had this confirmed by glassblowers in Tennessee as well as Texas. If you know something they do not, let me know, and I would give you credit for it as well as a commission.


----------



## qst42know (Nov 20, 2010)

You may have found some cobalt ore.

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://en.wikivisual.com/images/8/80/Cobalt_OreUSGOV.jpg&imgrefurl=http://en.wikivisual.com/index.php/Cobalt&usg=__3XjBOKnrfv3sk3RXMUENmN3aqrM=&h=450&w=600&sz=80&hl=en&start=22&zoom=1&um=1&itbs=1&tbnid=2c06MxDmPL_OpM:&tbnh=101&tbnw=135&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dcobalt%2Bore%26start%3D20%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN%26rlz%3D1T4ADBF_enUS241US242%26ndsp%3D20%26tbs%3Disch:1

Cobalt chloride is deep red.

http://www.hengsource.com/showproducts.asp?id=66

Cobalt nitrate is also quite red.

http://www.hengsource.com/showproducts.asp?id=68


Is there a quick test for cobalt?

I thought the color range of cobalt salts was interesting.

http://www.hengsource.com/products.asp?ClassID=36


----------



## spoke27 (Nov 20, 2010)

qst42know said:


> You may have found some cobalt ore.
> 
> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://en.wikivisual.com/images/8/80/Cobalt_OreUSGOV.jpg&imgrefurl=http://en.wikivisual.com/index.php/Cobalt&usg=__3XjBOKnrfv3sk3RXMUENmN3aqrM=&h=450&w=600&sz=80&hl=en&start=22&zoom=1&um=1&itbs=1&tbnid=2c06MxDmPL_OpM:&tbnh=101&tbnw=135&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dcobalt%2Bore%26start%3D20%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN%26rlz%3D1T4ADBF_enUS241US242%26ndsp%3D20%26tbs%3Disch:1
> 
> ...




no this have one mineral form And it similar same as Platinum and pyrite 
BUt 
you are missed one cobalt reaction with nitric this metal only reaction in aqua regie But I am know this one mineral...


----------



## spoke27 (Nov 20, 2010)

Oz said:


> I hate to kill your hopes but I have spent considerable time in Venice talking to the master glassblowers about the metals they used in their craft. The red glass is expensive because they cannot find a suitable replacement for the gold. I have had this confirmed by glassblowers in Tennessee as well as Texas. If you know something they do not, let me know, and I would give you credit for it as well as a commission.


if this not gold.. Or Pt Then I will try to make red Galss but first ı must be try some test everythink at my idea..first test I will eavaporate all acid then theer stay red powder.. I m sure that But When I mix Galss This colur can be cahnge I dont have any ide this must be give me Red colur but .......... We will try


----------



## Lou (Nov 21, 2010)

Actually, most cobalt salts are blue in color when anhydrous. When they see water, they turn pink to pinkish red. That is likely what Harold was seeing.


Lou


----------



## djui5 (Feb 2, 2011)

What ever happened with this? That ore looks like Cobalt ore as previously posted, but it could be Calcapyrite which is a Copper Iron Sulfide ore mixed with other metals and gives off a "rainbow" color in its natural setting.


----------



## texan (Feb 2, 2011)

Mindat shows only one locality for platinum in Turkey.

http://www.mindat.org/loc-207438.html

Is this anywhere near your sample was found.

Texan


----------



## spoke27 (Oct 31, 2019)

Hi Again Many Years Ago I Was write here why aqua Regia Red colur. I reaad All message again and I think past.. 
I try to test again it.. and that mineral give new intresting result.. 
I put it hot nitric acid two times but not disolve.. and this time I Have stannous chloride.. 
I only adding here that message for share my expriment with forum . Many year past but I dont see any informatinon like this forum valuable.. 
Lou. lazersteve ,Harold_V they really master


----------



## anachronism (Nov 1, 2019)

You never told us the result last time ?


----------



## spoke27 (Nov 1, 2019)

I dont look it.. 2 week ago I found some simple.. in my box and I crash roast and nitrich bath and result is that.. 

I move change job married etc etc I totaly forget they.. when I see in box then remember..


----------



## g_axelsson (Nov 1, 2019)

I see that you are from Turkey, it's known for some large chromium deposits so maybe what you have contains chromium which could color the aqua regia that way.

Göran


----------



## anachronism (Nov 1, 2019)

g_axelsson said:


> I see that you are from Turkey, it's known for some large chromium deposits so maybe what you have contains chromium which could color the aqua regia that way.
> 
> Göran



Mate I wouldn't waste my time. 

It wasn't important enough for him back then to report the results after promising to do so. Now he's found the jar after a few years.


----------



## spoke27 (Nov 2, 2019)

g_axelsson said:


> I see that you are from Turkey, it's known for some large chromium deposits so maybe what you have contains chromium which could color the aqua regia that way.
> 
> Göran



Hi Göran No it is not chrom .. I satart wit ewaste after intrest mining.. Then I dont have microscope etc..
I am adding some micro picture.. mybe nickel maybe cobalt ..
and this Not aqua regia this only nitric and water.. and Stannus test


----------



## spoke27 (Nov 2, 2019)

anachronism said:


> g_axelsson said:
> 
> 
> > I see that you are from Turkey, it's known for some large chromium deposits so maybe what you have contains chromium which could color the aqua regia that way.
> ...



I dont Promisi anyone abouth anythink.. when I made that test. I dont have fume hood and sncl2 or any equpment.. Then I went a assay house and they say me dont have Pt.. But they make that in 2 hour but I dont know Pt not dissolve in 2 hour.... 
So I am write here again only show result.. I will put here soon modern labarotory result from Canda so dont waste your time..


----------



## g_axelsson (Nov 2, 2019)

That cube is most probably pyrite, FeS2. The second picture looks like a sulfide, maybe pyrite, maybe something else. It's hard to tell without any details in the picture.

If I think something is a waste of my time, then I wouldn't answer.

Göran


----------



## spoke27 (Nov 2, 2019)

Dear Göran I think You are understand minerals 1 and 2 picture samethink.. I can send many microscope picture here 
Firstly we will see a report maybe ICP maybe fire assay result .. 

Lets Look our easy test result.. again. 
İf it is pyrite Why not disolve in Nitiric acid. for 100 gr metaarial .. I use 250 mL Acid and İt was two time..
yes it is have S Or As Maybe other think Somtink notralize HNO3 maybe.. True ? 

And Stannnus Cloride result ? Why have colur? Stannus cloride SNcl2 granule and only HCL I dont Use Metalic or any other think.. it maybe so much senstive.. 

I dont say That is PGM or That is valuable metals I made test and I am sahre with Peoples..


----------



## g_axelsson (Nov 2, 2019)

I think that stannous chloride might react with the sulfur from the sulfides, the same way you get a brown reaction if there is SO2 dissolved in the solution.

Göran


----------



## spoke27 (Nov 3, 2019)

with mineral we cant use stannus cloride cuz many mineral have Sulphure 
stennus cloride can be give clolur then other metals.. it is my fault then..


----------



## g_axelsson (Nov 3, 2019)

I haven't tested any ore samples with stannous so what I told you above is an educated guess.

What you should do is to take a couple of samples of the metal you suspect, dissolve it and make standard solutions to compare the stannous reaction of your solution. You could also take an ore sample from a known location without precious metals, dissolve it and compare. Just be sure it doesn't contain arsenic, because that mixed with aqua regia creates a gas that can kill you. Several people of the forum have been close to death that we know about.
Arsenopyrite is a silvery white to gray sulfide mineral.

XRF of arsenic can be reported as iridium, so any test with XRF on anything but pure metal that shows high iridium levels should be treated as it contains arsenic.

Göran


----------



## spoke27 (Nov 3, 2019)

I dont Make AR if I make it is wait cold mybe few days..

in this mineral maybe have AS But I roast it 30 min .. Not enough I think.. Anyway we will see soon result..

nitiric Acid solition colur like paladium.. AR colur like platinum.. But it is sulfide mineral..
we will see Soon 

Spoke


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Nov 3, 2019)

spoke27 said:


> in this mineral maybe have AS But I roast it 30 min ..


 :shock: Do you understand how dangerous that is?

Dave


----------



## spoke27 (Nov 3, 2019)

yes I Know I rost it outside and dont smelling.. I know how is danger that is..
but I must be say that USA %75 gold coming carlin type gold deposit.. and they are high arsenic mineraltion zone .. wolrd of %5 also coming there.. 

So we must found safe method.. wich one more danger Cyanide or Arsenic. ? 

I was think to process Iodine but.. realy I dont know.. 

Who know how is processs sulfide mineral.. ?


----------



## Lino1406 (Nov 4, 2019)

Sulfide minerals can be roasted at 700C with SO2 absorption facilities, or mixed with H2O2, causing boiling, ending in sulphates


----------



## spoke27 (Nov 9, 2019)

H2O2 % ?
I think it is for oxdation so it will oxdition iron Arsenic sulphure ? That will eork for all


----------



## Lino1406 (Nov 9, 2019)

After activation with H2O2 (20%, few hours), AR will readily dissolve arsenic, if any, together with noble metals present. Same for precipitation. As can be re-dissolved by nitric acid alone


----------



## spoke27 (Nov 10, 2019)

Ty Lino
Can u Check my Understand 
it is boil in H2O2 Few Hour.. 

After I will will make it Ar Or Nitric bath .. 
But I have question I will clean H2O2 Or I will add Nitric in soliton ? 

Ty Tayfun


----------



## Lino1406 (Nov 10, 2019)

Decant H2O2, no need to wash


----------



## spoke27 (Nov 14, 2019)

Ty Lino i cant found%20 I found % 50 i will try and lets se result


----------



## Lino1406 (Nov 14, 2019)

Dilute with water - 50% will act very vigorously


----------



## butcher (Nov 14, 2019)

Be careful the hydrogen peroxide on your skin it boils your skin white with bad deep burns.

Be careful the fumes, dangerous hydrogen sulfide gas can evolve when the sulfides are oxidized.


----------



## spoke27 (Nov 14, 2019)

Lino1406 said:


> Dilute with water - 50% will act very vigorously


I will 1:1 dilute 
After I will boil it few hour (can I eprovate all h2o2 )

and I will Add nitric Acid.. 

Lets see what is left ..


----------



## Lino1406 (Nov 14, 2019)

No need to boil, it boils spontaneously for few hours. As said, the pyrites convert to sulphates. No need to evaporate, decant H2O2 after boiling and let decompose freely


----------



## spoke27 (Nov 16, 2019)

Hi I make it two times. 
It is starting to boil one time and going like crazy whit white fume after cool down in 30 min 
After it is cool and nothing. I decant it and adding Nitric it is work and stop. And many they stay but diffrence some metalics cahane colur balck but nitric dont touch they also.. 
I second time i roast mineral and H2O2 add it is go crazy after 10 min boil and down again and add nitric acid it is boil and stop after i on the hot sand and it is star work again after cool.. check it same not dissolve 

Forget the say Iron was on soltion and.. they swim 

I dont say that is percius metal but that is so much hard to disolve with nitric


----------



## Lino1406 (Nov 16, 2019)

Check nitric (for Pd, Ag), then continue to AR


----------



## spoke27 (Nov 17, 2019)

To day I went to mine where i found mineral when return home sollitin make me a supprise.. mostly disolved maybe little dust have down side..
SO now i understand it is need to time maybe.. but peroxide changed somethink maybe.. when i rosted it is not dissolve minarels same.. what is change 

I dont rost and i only peroxdde and after nitric. Acid bath. Peroxside 5 hour nitric 12 hour 
.. it is mostly disolved. I willl show picture tmorrow. ..
What is the change i dont understan.. maybe sulphure was work with nitric acid... if i rost it is not dissolve cuz same time i made two barker.. show result one is stay one is gone..


----------



## Lino1406 (Nov 17, 2019)

Optimal time for H2O2 - AR cycle 24 hrs


----------



## spoke27 (Nov 18, 2019)

Hi 
little jar rosted and H2O2 + Nitric acid hot and cold wait 
biggest
crushed and h202 + cold nitric 20 hour maybe 

I want ask After the H2O2 Any Sulphure or arsenic left in solition ?


----------



## Lino1406 (Nov 18, 2019)

When you precipitate values, arsenic, if any, precipitates quickly as black mud, all over the solution body. Sulfur, as said, is now in the form of sulphates, either dissolved or a sediment (e.g. PbSO4).


----------



## spoke27 (Nov 20, 2019)

Hi I will add A link from youtube it is my Stennus cloride test 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pjahp0uCB6E 

you will see here somethink precipitate but after going.. 
This H2O2 And nitric cold.. I dont eprovate nitric.. what is that.. Maybe nickel or PD I send mineral labaratuary today .. I think they will return me.. in few day.. I have many question..

H2O2 +Nitirc they can be disolve ? any percius metal. ?

And when I rosted mineral why sollition colur is change .. and n why not work acid.. very well 
Ty Tayfun


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Nov 20, 2019)

When you test with stannous chloride, you should take one drop of your solution and put it in a spot plate, or on a piece of paper, or a cotton swab, or something similar. Then add a drop or several drops of your stannous solution. By adding it to your beaker of solution, any excess oxidizer quickly redissolves the precipitate/colloid that you're looking for. You'll never overcome the excess oxidizer in the beaker, but if just test with one drop of the solution, several drops of stannous may give you a result that will persist.

Dave


----------



## spoke27 (Nov 21, 2019)

Thank You 
FrugalRefiner 
Thank You 
Lino and other group member I will share result soon.. 
I am adding last one picture it is after add stannous chloride ) acid turn red again I think HCL upside and down side diffrent colurs 


TY Tayfun


----------



## Lino1406 (Nov 21, 2019)

Stannous results (Pd, Ag) - negligible. Proceed to AR leaching, if you used only nitric acid until now


----------



## spoke27 (Nov 27, 2019)

Hi Again AR is ready
it is red again.. it will wait maybe 10 day .. But I want ask I was see in the Ar there have sulphure Can clean sulphure in the acid ? 

Also I am waiting fire Assay result in this week


----------



## g_axelsson (Nov 27, 2019)

If you have a heavy loaded aqua regia with pure gold, then it could look red instead of orange. How much gold do you have in that beaker?

This is a bottle with close to 200g/l, far from concentrated. A concentrated solution can dissolve 3.5 kg chloroauric acid in 1 kg of water. 



Göran


----------



## spoke27 (Nov 27, 2019)

I put there 62 gr Mineral.. 
First bath 20 ml Hno3 +60 mil HCl I think it is not enough 
second time I add 33 ml hno3 + 100 ml Hcl 

I think there lot of sulphur. and some white crystal down side I see that.. We will wait to see they with microscope cuz my job diffrent city from my family house and I will go there 10 days later.. 

I have many microscop picture from mineral if you intrest I can sahre here is that is ok forforum Rule ..


----------



## spoke27 (Nov 29, 2019)

Fire Assay result it is dont have Au,pt,Pd,Ru,Ir


----------



## spoke27 (Dec 3, 2019)

Hi All 

I will Complete this weekend my aqua regia .. I will make that
First I will heat and filtrate solution.. after I will add ammonium chloride for check Platinum but where dissolve Ammonium chloride in water or HCL ? and I need to be eprovate Nitric? Befor the ammonium chloride ..
Who can be help me abouth That process 
TY


----------



## butcher (Dec 3, 2019)

Hoke's book will help you with that, she can explain it better than I can.


----------



## spoke27 (Dec 6, 2019)

I did the AR 12 days ago, the red color is gone. And now it's a yellow solution. And there's a lot of salt at the bottom. Now I can't take another picture here because it is night. but tomorrow I will share the pictures of those salts with the microscope.


----------



## butcher (Dec 6, 2019)

I made AR 12 days ago red colors gone and it is now golden color and a lot of salt down the side. I will filter tomorrow in here night and the weather is cold. I will show the salt with a microscope tomorrow.

You state the red color is gone, did this happen after you added something like ammonium chloride, or has this salt (or complex) formed from some other reason like through evaporation?

Can you give us some more details of what you have done so far?

Your solution looks good and promising, although sometimes looks alone are deceiving.


----------



## spoke27 (Dec 6, 2019)

I never touched it ... it looks like I left it. Tomorrow I was thinking of adding ammonium chloride after the filter
no I did not evaporate nitric acid. It was covered in a plastic bag, but it flew. Maybe there's snow in it.


----------



## butcher (Dec 6, 2019)

That is disappointing, but not unexpected, So these salts did not come from adding ammonium chloride...

From your post, it appears you have some trouble with English or are having to use a translator, which makes it difficult for both of us to understand each other, try to use spell check, and the more details you can give the more we will be able to follow your progress.

The pictures are great and very helpful. it gives us an idea of what you are talking about and the pictures say things that you cannot say, keep posting your pictures.

It is just too bad the golden color of yellow rocks and the color of yellow rocks in solution is not as helpful and can even be very deceiving at times.


----------



## spoke27 (Dec 6, 2019)

It was disappointing in me. I thought I'd meet a red solution for 12 days, and I'd filter it out and put an ammonium-chloride in it. I looked at the books you recommended. Now I think that the red color comes from this salt. Tomorrow I hope to share the images of that salt. sorry for english but sometimes i write on cell phone.


----------



## butcher (Dec 6, 2019)

Possibly sulfur/sulfate salts? From pyrite along with other metals in solution?

Yes, I agree, just judgeing by the colors the solutions did look like they held tons of value, but judging by color alone is deceiving.

The chemistry is beginning to show a different story.


----------



## spoke27 (Dec 7, 2019)

Today, I took a picture of Daylight Solution. That's the first picture.


Then I would filter it. There was a white salt powder in the filter.

  When I examined the remaining sediment at the bottom, I saw that the minerals I threw into me did not dissolve in the AR, which surprised me.


----------



## spoke27 (Dec 7, 2019)

Then I washed this precipitate with a few cuts of water. and put it in a separate container and took a microscope image of the remaining insoluble minerals.
 








I wonder if the HCL I use is corrupted.
Every idea matters to me.
I wonder if the white salt in the filter is silver.
I added three teaspoons of ammonium chloride into the solution I filtered, and nothing happened


----------



## butcher (Dec 7, 2019)

Looks like leaveherite ore. 

It is a fairly common ore, one of the more common ores on earth, although it is fairly common to find it in the vicinity of rich ore deposits it is not always found there.
Some types of these ores are often mistaken to be extremely valuable, or that they contain something of much more valuable, than any of the other deposits found in that area.

That is where you are searching for gold in ore and you find this type of rock or ore.
Ore that is best if ya leave her rite there and keep on looking.


----------



## spoke27 (Dec 8, 2019)

butcher said:


> leaveherite


that is very well idea ?
this filter paper I add some stennus chloride .. if u say lave it there then ok.


----------



## butcher (Dec 8, 2019)

I do not see anything exciting,

Pyrite ore (or other ore) can carry some traces of values, so a stannous chloride test which is so sensitive to gold may show some reaction, also the complex nature of ore in solution itself may give some colorful reactions with stannous chloride...


----------



## spoke27 (Dec 8, 2019)

butcher said:


> I do not see anything exciting,
> 
> Pyrite ore (or other ore) can carry some traces of values, so a stannous chloride test which is so sensitive to gold may show some reaction, also the complex nature of ore in solution itself may give some colorful reactions with stannous chloride...



Many minerals are already Pyrite Ore .. A mineral that is insoluble in AR, but a mineral dissolved in H2O2 + HNO3 may have meaning for you if it doesn't mean anything to you. I'm going to write here what the mineral is sending to great universities or more experienced laboratories. but if you want, "Lave to wirete here"


----------



## butcher (Dec 8, 2019)

This is very interesting please continue.


----------



## Lino1406 (Dec 12, 2019)

1. Sulfur, if any, will appear as soluble sulphate.
2. Wash the yellow precipitate, see if it stays yellow
3. Yellow precipitate can be chromate
3. If chromate ions are present, red tint can come from traces of silver
4. Stannous test with chromate ions can give green hue


----------



## spoke27 (Dec 12, 2019)

yellow pieces washed and dissolved in water
white salts as if insoluble


----------



## necromancer (Feb 19, 2020)

I wonder if he's gonna be back ?


----------



## spoke27 (Jun 6, 2021)

I come Back..
And This Subject Show End.
if your AR is Red then u msut be close your ear.. you must be open your eyes..

Ty Dr. Lin and others..


----------



## spoke27 (Oct 26, 2021)

DMG Salt


XRF result for DMG Salt (this Xrf using for buy cat )


and ICP result


this ICP result not explain Why Acid Red.. Why so hard to disolve ..

And also Not explain why DMG give me salt and why XRF show some PM 
TY for all Answears


----------



## olawlor (Nov 24, 2021)

Could the red color in solution be a polysulfide? The ICP results show >10% sulfur, and polysulfides in solution have that same rich orange-red color. See, for example, NileRed dissolving sulfur, making an (alkaline) polysulfide solution:


If the red color is polysulfides, then the precipitate could just be sulfur, which crystallizes out of some polysulfide solutions. 

This is 100% theory. Has anybody dissolved pyrites in aqua regia and gotten a similar result?


----------



## johnwilson99 (Jan 19, 2022)

This what I got.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 19, 2022)

If you got that by premixing HCl and HNO3, you should spend some time studying the forum. We advise against premixing AR. You are better off adding the HCl you feel you will need / enough to cover your feedstock, then adding the nitric in increments.

Dave


----------



## galenrog (Jan 19, 2022)

Ok. What did you do to get there? Unless we know what you did, then how can we help you. Please be detailed. Time for more coffee.


----------

